# Genital cutting



## Jos (Feb 7, 2010)

Genital modification and mutilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
is this just wrong, or should people be able to cut parts off new borns genitals?


----------



## keee keee (Feb 7, 2010)

parental rights, have your own child then you decide!!! MYFB!!!


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 7, 2010)

Most of that article is about genital piercings, by choice, and male circumsisn, with a brief mention of infant female genital mutilation.

You sure you weren't there just looking at the pictures?

You sound like my brother, who decided at age 33 that he was angry at our mother, a devout jewish mother, that he was angry she had allowed him to be circumcised as he read in Hustler magazine that circumcision takes away sexual pleasure.


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 7, 2010)

Parents can generally do whatever they want to their infant, short of killing it. It's not like the infant is going to call child services...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Got my pencil sharpened just after birth.  Everything seems to have worked out ok so far...


----------



## keee keee (Feb 7, 2010)

hey Jos you can keep the tip!!! It is up to the parents not the government if they want to circumcize their own child!!!! mind your own business!!!


----------



## Colin (Feb 7, 2010)

Talking of circumcision...

At the end of the tax year the Tax Office sent an inspector to Audit the books of a Synagogue. While he was checking the books he turned to the Rabbi and said, "I notice you buy a lot of candles. What do you do with the candle drippings?"

"Good question," noted the Rabbi. "We save them up and send them back to the candle makers, and every now and then they send us a free box of candles."

Oh," replied the auditor, somewhat disappointed that his unusual question had a practical answer. But on he went, in his obnoxious way:

"What about all these bread -wafer purchases? What do you do with the crumbs?" "Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi, realising that the inspector was trying to trap him with an unanswerable question. "We collect them and send them back to the manufactures, and every now and then they send us a free box of bread wafers."

"I see," replied the auditor, thinking hard about how he could fluster the know-it-all Rabbi.

"Well, Rabbi," he went on, "what do you do with all the leftover foreskins from the circumcisions you perform?" "Here, too, we do not waste," answered the Rabbi. "What we do is save all the foreskins and send them to the Tax Office, and about once a year they send us a complete prick."


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 7, 2010)

BME Pain Olympics video.
Dont go there.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 8, 2010)

Jos said:


> Genital modification and mutilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> is this just wrong, or should people be able to cut parts off new borns genitals?



There are health benefits, it is really common sense if you think about it

Circumcision Infection - foreskin increases infection risk!


----------



## Samson (Feb 8, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Genital modification and mutilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



What crap.

Foreskin doesn't increase infection risk anymore than the actual operation to circumsize penii increases infection risk.


----------



## Jos (Feb 8, 2010)

The Foreskin contains a high number of nerve endings that regeister Heat, wetness and friction when rolled back to expose them, A circumcised penus registers pressure most of all, could that be why anal sex is so populer in countries that cut male genitals,
some cultures belive trimming the labia menor ( when big they are known as **** flaps) in females makes the vagina more attractive,
in my opinion thats wrong too, would you have your daughters labia menor ¨trimmed¨to be more attractive/prevent infections


----------



## Samson (Feb 8, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Most of that article is about genital piercings, by choice, and male circumsisn, with a brief mention of infant female genital mutilation.
> 
> You sure you weren't there just looking at the pictures?
> 
> You sound like my brother, who decided at age 33 that he was angry at our mother, a devout jewish mother, that he was angry she had allowed him to be circumcised as he read in Hustler magazine that circumcision takes away sexual pleasure.


----------



## Anguille (Feb 8, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Genital modification and mutilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Don't you mean health risks? 
The only benefit circumcision brings is to the doctor's bank account.  

Genital cutting is best left for the adult to chose. That kind of kinky stuff is not to every one's taste.


----------



## JD_2B (Feb 8, 2010)

I think that circumcision should be illegal. I had no idea the pain I was going to be putting my son through when I had him circumcised. 

It is just as easy for a belly button to get infected as it is for a penis or vagina, but you don't see people doing belly button filler surgeries on their kids, do you? Teeth get infected, but we don't pull them. Even tonsils are found to not need to be removed, unless the person has chronic tonsilitis. 

Sorry, but having recurrent yeast infections does not make a female a "good candidate" for labiaplasty- and neither does a boy having a risk of infection to the penis either. 

It is really painful, and it is really a legal form of maiming. Plus, men who are circumcised are more likely to have painful or less comfortable erections than men who are uncircumcised. Add to that the scar tissue- which makes the surface area of the penis have less sensation as well, then you have all the makings of an abusive practice, that is unnecessary, and only ever really done nowadays for religious reasons. 

I don't even think that the Bible ever called for having the _whole_ foreskin taken off, anyways. I have never seen any evidence of such a verse, myself..  Besides- Don't Christians today say that much of that Old Testament stuff doesn't apply?

Anyways, I regret putting my son through that, personally, and really advocate against it for other people who are having boys, too.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Mom was a moderate and didn't car one way or another so she had me semicised. It ain't half bad really.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like we have a lot of ant eaters here.....at any rate infibulation is the most cruel thing done to women.  Removing their clitoris, erectile tissue and inner labia?   Wow....


----------



## Jos (Feb 9, 2010)

I think people will look back in horror at what we did to babies and young children



> The king of the Zulus has issued an edict to bring back circumcision in KwaZulu-Natal, South Africa, two hundred years after it was abolished.


Circumcision and HIV/AIDS: 4 | The Lay Scientist


----------



## Luissa (Feb 9, 2010)

Jos said:


> Genital modification and mutilation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> is this just wrong, or should people be able to cut parts off new borns genitals?



I think it is up to the parent, I didn't but that was my choice.


----------



## JD_2B (Feb 9, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Sounds like we have a lot of ant eaters here.....at any rate infibulation is the most cruel thing done to women.  Removing their clitoris, erectile tissue and inner labia?   Wow....



Well, see- That is the thing.. If girls got circumcised all the time, as some kind of normal thing, and boys didn't, then we would only say that it was mean and heartless when the boys got it done. 

It is not any nicer for boys. We need to end the madness of circumcision once and for all.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 9, 2010)

JD_2B said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like we have a lot of ant eaters here.....at any rate infibulation is the most cruel thing done to women.  Removing their clitoris, erectile tissue and inner labia?   Wow....
> ...



JD_2B...I understand your opinion on this however, you should read about female "circumcision" as it's quaintly called....it's not a snip, snip from the moyle like it's made out to be.

The Ever Untitled: The Ever Untitled : A novel on Infibulation


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jos said:


> I think people will look back in horror at what we did to babies and young children



Look back?  You are aware that circumcision has been going on for thousands of years, correct?


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 10, 2010)

JD_2B said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like we have a lot of ant eaters here.....at any rate infibulation is the most cruel thing done to women.  Removing their clitoris, erectile tissue and inner labia?   Wow....
> ...



Even for the Jews?


----------



## Luissa (Feb 10, 2010)

JD_2B said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like we have a lot of ant eaters here.....at any rate infibulation is the most cruel thing done to women.  Removing their clitoris, erectile tissue and inner labia?   Wow....
> ...



We do it when boy's are babies and do not remember the pain, or even feel it as much.


----------



## eots (Feb 10, 2010)

if you were to brand an infant at birth they would not remeber it but it would be no less brutal..


----------



## eots (Feb 10, 2010)

Luissa said:


> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



nonsense there are these beautiful ..peaceful..*perfect*.. babies that have never known intense pain being gently held ..warm and suckling...then  suddenly  there is this insane desire to cut a part of them off ..strap them down and brutalize them as they scream like never before ..sometimes for hours and in discomfort for days...its psychotic..


----------



## Anguille (Feb 10, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I think people will look back in horror at what we did to babies and young children
> ...


Just like slavery.


----------



## Anguille (Feb 10, 2010)

Luissa said:


> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...


Does that make it right to put them at risk?  To deform their bodies for no known benefit?
A pedophile could make the same argument.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 10, 2010)

Who wants his johnson to look like an anteater? I have trouble believing that any woman truly prefers uncircumcised men to circumcised men, ceteris paribus.


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that people who do threads like this one inevitably do another on israel being an 'apartheid state'.

nah... couldn't possibly be any correlation. nope... nope... nope.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 10, 2010)

jillian said:


> Has anyone else noticed that people who do threads like this one inevitably do another on israel being an 'apartheid state'.
> 
> nah... couldn't possibly be any correlation. nope... nope... nope.



Yes, you are correct


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed that people who do threads like this one inevitably do another on israel being an 'apartheid state'.
> ...



do you think he/she knows that muslims circumcize their boys, too?


----------



## Kalam (Feb 10, 2010)

jillian said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Do you think that he or she cares?


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I don't know yet.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Feb 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Who wants his johnson to look like an anteater? I have trouble believing that any woman truly prefers uncircumcised men to circumcised men, *ceteris paribus*.



Is that the latin term for dick cheese?


----------



## Kalam (Feb 10, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants his johnson to look like an anteater? I have trouble believing that any woman truly prefers uncircumcised men to circumcised men, *ceteris paribus*.
> ...




No, but it should be.


----------



## Anguille (Feb 10, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Who wants his johnson to look like an anteater? I have trouble believing that any woman truly prefers uncircumcised men to circumcised men, ceteris paribus.


raises hand

It's more than looks, baby. 

Sorry if I just made any cut men feel inadequate.


----------



## Anguille (Feb 10, 2010)

jillian said:


> Has anyone else noticed that people who do threads like this one inevitably do another on israel being an 'apartheid state'.
> 
> nah... couldn't possibly be any correlation. nope... nope... nope.


So people should just keep circumcising their children, or at least their male children, so as not to seem to be criticizing Israel? 

What a sad thing to put upon defenseless children.


----------



## Jos (Feb 10, 2010)

jillian said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Yes a am well aware of primitive tribes who use Superstition and rituals to control how others think, I even posted a link which I can see you didnt read,


> Health workers tell of the serious problems it causes including 'rotting penises, septicaemia and inadvertent castrations'. Other boys die of dehydration or hypothermia and, far from preventing the spread of HIV, circumcision can increase it as the same knife is used on a large group of boys. In the last year, 80 boys have died, including two suicides.


Circumcision and HIV/AIDS: 4 | The Lay Scientist


----------



## Kalam (Feb 11, 2010)

Anguille said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Who wants his johnson to look like an anteater? I have trouble believing that any woman truly prefers uncircumcised men to circumcised men, ceteris paribus.
> ...


I can't imagine what good a bit of extra skin does for you, nor am I sure that I want to know. 



Anguille said:


> Sorry if I just made any cut men feel inadequate. :tongue


Don't worry, there's enough demand for my halal lovin' as it is.


----------



## Jos (Feb 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> I can't imagine what good a bit of extra skin does for you, nor am I sure that I want to know.


Isnt that just the point, you never had any choice in the matter, for your information the inside of the foreskin contains many nerve endings that cause pleasure  sensations,


----------



## Anguille (Feb 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


Anyone who wants to know will just have to leave it up to their own imaginations.  

Kosher and halal loving are fine for a snack but when I want a real meal I go for the uncut Michelangelo's Davide type.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 12, 2010)

Jos said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine what good a bit of extra skin does for you, nor am I sure that I want to know.
> ...



Right, I was saying that I'm not sure of how it could benefit the woman.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 12, 2010)

Anguille said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Anguille said:
> ...



Really? David doesn't seem to be hung too heavily.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 12, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Most of that article is about genital piercings, by choice, and male circumsisn, with a brief mention of infant female genital mutilation.
> 
> You sure you weren't there just looking at the pictures?
> 
> You sound like my brother, who decided at age 33 that he was angry at our mother, a devout jewish mother, that he was angry she had allowed him to be circumcised as he read in Hustler magazine that circumcision takes away sexual pleasure.



Juedo Christian religion sure does not want sex to be pleasurable


----------



## Anguille (Feb 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


Back then big dicks were considered grotesque. Bigger is better is an American thing. 

 It ain't the meat its the motion!


----------



## Anguille (Feb 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


Men who don't have to rely more on pressure for sensation than on touch simply make better lovers. It's like the differnce between playing music for  with someone with acute hearing as opposed to someone who is half deaf.


----------



## Conspiracist (Feb 13, 2010)

Anguille said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



That would definitely be a personal opinion. One could say the half deaf person appreciates sounds more and puts more effort forth to listen.


----------



## Anguille (Feb 13, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


The music, deaf person and love of music was not a great analogy, I admit.

In my personal experience a man's being a good lover really has had little to do with being intact or not and much more to do with the entire man, brains included. 

I think circumcision could put a man at a disadvantage due to nerve damage and loss of sensitive area and I think there is no legitimate reason to put a child through it, male or female, so i am against it, but in case anyone is feeling inadequate because they lack a foreskin, I was just teasing ya! It's just a matter of individual taste, if it matters at all.  

Circumcision seems to be an ethnic cultural thing in origin, probably similar to castration of animals, intended to reduce the sex drive. Some religions or religious sects have adopted it as ritual. Some ethnic groups practice it apart from religion such as female circumcision of the Christians and Muslims in Ethiopia.  Religious organizations are famous for imposing gruesome mutilations, even sacrifice liike the Mayans, on their members. Even on children, in the name of some god. 

Fortunately less and less people are doing this to their kids.


----------



## William Joyce (Feb 14, 2010)

Samson said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Yeah -- how Jews ever convinced the rest of us to snip our dick-tips off is beyond me.  The AMA does not recommend circumcision.  My boy is all-natural, unlike his po' dad.


----------



## Amzi (Feb 21, 2010)

Circumcision is supposed to help keep it clean.


----------



## Jos (Mar 6, 2010)

Amzi said:


> Circumcision is supposed to help keep it clean.


Regular washing seems to work just fine


----------

